
Egypt Cancels DST - knappe
http://www.sis.gov.eg/En/Templates/Articles/tmpArticleNews.aspx?ArtID=105572#.V3yBLpPyvMU
======
NetTechM
Can we cancel the heat that comes with summer too?

